# The life of 2 whippet pups



## friesian80 (2 April 2011)

Caleb arrived into our lifes middle of November, Id always loved whippets and we had recently lost our Parsons JRT and decided it was time for us to get a new family pet.
We live in Shetland and took the ferry to Aberdeen then drove to Fraserburgh to pick up our new boy
Meet Caleb our 8 week old Whippet











He settled in really fast but those back legs grew at some speed!






We got some snow and I took pity and found a little jumper that fitted him, unfortunately it was pink






I couldnt help thinking it was a shame he didnt have company of another dog, he never made a fuss about being left on his own but I know this breed love company of their own breed





That bed was mighty big for 1 pup






So as a family we decided to get another pup, we had the time for another and certainly had enough love to share to another whippet.

Tara arrived around 2 weeks later
















I have to admit it was instant love between the 2 of them





That big bed now looked a lot more cosy





Caleb was head over heels in love, Tara had him wrapped firmly around her little paw within a week











It became clear that Caleb was going to be a big girls blouse and Tara would wear the trousers in the relationship, he worshiped the ground she walked on and she loved it 










They were inseperable











Christmas morning after they opened their stockings





Weather was cold, Tara felt the cold so we bought her a fleece jacket










But most the time they kept each other warm










I started to get the feeling a new bed was in order!


----------



## Dobiegirl (2 April 2011)

What lovely pics of your stunning pups. I can just imagine Dave Lee Travis narrating this it reads like a love story.

Did they get the new bed?, cant wait for the next instalment.


----------



## finnywinny (2 April 2011)

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

I LOVE LOVE LOVE your pics. Oh whippets are the best, yours are just totally totally gorgeous.

I have two as well, we got Finley as a puppy and then he was nearly two years old we got Tarka our rescue girl (fawn like your girl but with a white collar).

They love each other but tend to like their own beds - looking at your married couple i wish we'd done the same and got a girl when Finley was much younger.

Aren't they just the most gorgeous creatures? They have that universal whippet face - your boy as a baby has just the same range of expressions as Finny had.

Congratulations on your two most beautiful pups.

Warning - you said "A" new bed was in order - well, our have a total of, ummm, well, two in the car, two in the living room, one in my office, one in the spare room and ....they still creep under our duvet at night!!!

As for "A" fleece, they almost have as big a wardrobe as my horses - warm winter fleeces, lightweight fleeces, rainmacs...

Whippets were invented to be doted on and totally pampered.

More pics please whenever and as often as you can....

Finnywinny (guess where THAT name comes from.....) XXX


----------



## friesian80 (2 April 2011)

They both got a bit longer in the body and the tubby little pppy look started to transform into a more whippet shape, despite the fact they ate like horses!!!!










They were growing into fine looking dogs










But that bed really was a bit tight for the 2 of them!





But to be honest even when they were not in bed hey were still joined at the hip!





We went through the out of control ear stage















Tara now had a few fetching fleeces to choose from!





I had a terrible fall from my horse which resulted in 2 months bed rest, the pups thought the new bed in the front room was for them...and about time too!










Tara the contortionist!










Tara's smiling face















Tara is a bit of a grannys girl and takes full advantage of the fact my mum cant say no to her when she wants up! 





True puppy love


----------



## CorvusCorax (2 April 2011)

They are beautiful, but this thread is making me feel very sleepy and snuggly


----------



## Rose Folly (2 April 2011)

Some of the loveliest photos I've seen in ages. What beautiful dogs - you must be so proud of them - and doesn't it show how dogs need one another.


----------



## friesian80 (2 April 2011)

They were very well behaved outside and always stayed close










They learned to recall to the whistle (ignore my OH's voice  )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p65-6W-PyFQ
Caleb is very much a mummys boy and would sleep with me cuddled up, I was on a very high dose of morphine and various oher pain killers (excuse my pasty skin!)





Caleb was turning into quite a well filled out young man





But they still played like puppies





Tara smiling





I was soon to be off bed rest and knew it was time to get the dogs their seperate cosy beds, so I asked for some advise
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=441808
I decided on 2 beds from pets@home which were made of faux fur which my 2 loved
However despite buying 2 in size large this is what happened


----------



## Sanolly (2 April 2011)

Awwwwwwwwww how cute are they?! Absolutely gorgeous pics and what a lovely pair of dogs.


----------



## Foxyfilly (2 April 2011)

Gorgeous, the pics bought back many memories of mine growing up.

You have a lovely family


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (2 April 2011)

What a gorgeous, gorgeous pair!


----------



## Ranyhyn (2 April 2011)

They get together just like Roly and Lil do - all over each other!

They are sublime, totally gorgeous!


----------



## lochpearl (20 October 2011)

How gorgeous!! I really love his markings on his face. Both are just gorgeous!!


----------



## Pendlehog (20 October 2011)

Ohh these photos are TOO cute! Youre making me terribly broody for a second dog


----------



## cremedemonthe (20 October 2011)

Great post, lovely dogs, took me right back to our little girl (whippet x jrt) we lost 18 months ago, she looked just like yours with the same facial expression, out of control ears and sleeping arrangements.
Great running commentary too, keep it coming!
Looking forward to the next installment and I hope you continue to feel better, what happened with the fall if you don't mind me asking?
Oz


----------



## CalllyH (20 October 2011)

They are just lovely


----------



## devilwoman (20 October 2011)

they are adorable, your little story warmed me cockles


----------



## whizzer (20 October 2011)

They're absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## huntley (20 October 2011)

What lovely whippets! I am sitting here with our two - a blue bitch and a blue fawn boy (my daughter's) who are snuggled up together next to me on the sofa covered in my dressing gown as it is a bit nippy - spoilt, nooooo! I just love them to bits. Yours look heaven and I, too, have the same faux fur beds and they always share one.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (20 October 2011)

I still think the little blue boy is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Nickijem (20 October 2011)

Those are fabulous pics of your lovely dogs! I am SO pleased that we now have 2 dogs, I just hope they will be as close as your dogs are to each other


----------



## zippo (21 October 2011)

Pippi Longstocking aka Pippet The Whippet says if she wasn't SOOOOO comfortable on the couch,after a huge run and a delicious dinner,she would move in with you straight away!!


----------



## flower08 (21 October 2011)

gogeous whippets, i have 7 whippets! they are fab doggies


----------



## friesian80 (22 October 2011)

This thread is quite old, in fact nearly a year old, the whippets are still head over heals in love and Tara has just started her first season so its a bit of a nightmare keeping them apart!!!

Ill definately update this thread tonight when I have a bit more time, it was lovely to read it again and all the nice comments


----------



## friesian80 (22 October 2011)

cremedemonthe said:



			Great post, lovely dogs, took me right back to our little girl (whippet x jrt) we lost 18 months ago, she looked just like yours with the same facial expression, out of control ears and sleeping arrangements.
Great running commentary too, keep it coming!
Looking forward to the next installment and I hope you continue to feel better, what happened with the fall if you don't mind me asking?
Oz 

Click to expand...

My fall was onto the road from my friesian youngster, he got spooked and did a good bucking bronco along the road before I got catapolted over his head.  Broke 5 vertibrae, my sacrum bone (large bone which holds your spine to your pelvis), hip socket and pubic bone, and dislocated other hip socket.

I fell in style 

Im back riding him again now and just had a very fun and sucessful summer with him!


----------



## Supertrooper (22 October 2011)

They are so lovely! I lost my little whippet x just under two weeks ago :-( they are beautiful dogs xx


----------



## friesian80 (22 October 2011)

Supertrooper said:



			They are so lovely! I lost my little whippet x just under two weeks ago :-( they are beautiful dogs xx
		
Click to expand...

Really sorry to hear that, ive had quite few few breeds of dogs but the Whippet has well and truely won my heart!!!


----------



## Welsh (9 October 2012)

Oh my goodness, these are gorgeous! Have you any recent pics? &#10084;


----------



## Venevidivici (9 October 2012)

I know this is an old thread but they are both utterly gorgeous.


----------



## friesian80 (12 October 2012)

Welsh said:



			Oh my goodness, these are gorgeous! Have you any recent pics? &#10084;
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes I have many more pics, and some new additions.  Ill upload more in the next few days


----------



## Suelin (13 October 2012)

Whereabouts in Shetland are you?????  I'm on my way to steal them both.  They are absolutely gorgeous!!!!  Lucky you and them having such a fab home.


----------



## cremedemonthe (14 October 2012)

Would like to see the new pics too, my new young lurcher (whippet x saluki) has blossomed into a pretty little girl, Oz


----------



## muddygreymare (14 October 2012)

They are so cute! I love the photos of them cuddling


----------



## bouncingbean (14 October 2012)

They are absolutely gorgeous! Would love to see more pics of them, little cuties!


----------



## PrettyPiaffe (14 October 2012)

Lovely pics. Look like very happy dogs


----------



## friesian80 (14 October 2012)

Its been a long time since I updated this thread and a lot has happened in the life of the 2 whippets since the last post so Ill try and bring you up to date 

The pups were really starting to look like grown up dogs and their bond just got stronger and stronger






They went through a really gangly stage!






We decided to take them to the annual dog show in Shetland for a bit of socialisation and fun, amazingly to us Caleb won his class.  Him and my daughter then won best young handler then Caleb went on to win best dog in show!!!!







I had the biggest grin on my face for days, but I always knew he was special!!





All his trophies together, not bad considering I had just attended for fun!!






My daughter with Caleb and their trophy






Little Tara had been placed in her class and looked a picture too


----------



## cremedemonthe (15 October 2012)

Great looking dogs!
Well done, Oz


----------



## Welsh (15 October 2012)

They are beautiful, well done at the show! &#10084;


----------



## friesian80 (15 October 2012)

We had some pics taken of the lively two, although it was a struggle to catch a shot as they are so fast!!!


----------



## ameeyal (15 October 2012)

Ive just LOVED, LOVED, your pictures and story about your two whippets.


----------



## friesian80 (15 October 2012)

I often foster feral/unwanted kittys.  Salem came to me as a timid kitten who was very frightened of people, the whips soon won him over though!!































Oscar would only sit on my knee if a dog was on there too!


----------



## friesian80 (15 October 2012)

Tara's wardrobe grew










But nothing was as cosy as her man


----------



## friesian80 (15 October 2012)

The pups by now were coming up for their 2nd birthday and Tara started her third season, one last morning cuddled up then she would be off to grannys for her holiday






I had a couple of weeks of sulking and crying from Caleb and mums male dog came to stay for the duration, when Tara came home for a test run to see if her season was over, it clearly wasnt as the doggies were tyed before you could say STOP!!!!
I had planned to have a litter from the pair at some point but this time wasnt planned, however they were seperated again and we thought perhaps she hadnt taken.


----------



## friesian80 (15 October 2012)

We went to the dog show again, Caleb could not enter his previous won class, however Tara came second in her breed class 

Caleb was entered into previous winners...............and scooped the cup again! Best dog in Show for 2 years running


----------



## CalllyH (15 October 2012)

Your updates are amazing, possibly the best thread on hho. I am in love with them.


----------



## friesian80 (16 October 2012)

CalllyH said:



			Your updates are amazing, possibly the best thread on hho. I am in love with them.
		
Click to expand...

Im glad you like them


----------



## friesian80 (16 October 2012)

As the dogs matured the faster they got, getting picture of them in action was proving harder than you'd think!!










[I


----------



## friesian80 (16 October 2012)

Little Tara has a mind of her own and mostly has to be kept on the lead when out and about, however Caleb is very obidient and stays close, I started taking him to the beach whilst I rode the horses
















Tara came too but had to stay on the lead


----------



## friesian80 (16 October 2012)

We had some lazy days in the sunshine, Tara's idea of heaven!!


----------



## Welsh (17 October 2012)

Wonderful pics, wonderful story x


----------



## friesian80 (27 November 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/468944_10150982178845606_1625592820_o.


----------



## Amymay (27 November 2013)

I've loved reading that all over again - thanks!

Not sure what the link is - but it's not working.


----------



## Overgrown Pony (27 November 2013)

Hey.  I'm in Aberdeenshire.  Can you please PM me where you got your whippets in Fraserburgh?


----------



## Saneta (27 November 2013)

How lovely to read such a beautiful and heartwarming thread with fantastic photos.  I know it can get a bit chilly in the Shetlands, but it would seem to me you live an absolutely idyllic lifestyle!!


----------



## MuddyTB (27 November 2013)

Not seen this thread before so very pleased it's been opened up again.
Gorgeous dogs and fantastic pics


----------

